# Mitsubishi 2350 D 4x4 tractor????



## Armyhunter17 (Mar 1, 2010)

Got a price for trailer, tractor, 5ft disc, 5ft bush hog, and 5 ft scrape blade for 8500.....

Need to know good deal???  Or not????

1 year warranty on all equipment and trailer.

Less than 10 hours on refurbished tractor.


----------

